# ...



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

YOu're not supposed to stop taking that like this, you need to taper gradually.


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

What? Who is this for?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow, this is an AMAZING thread. Nice reply mrmole.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2005)

Da said:


> Nice reply mrmole.












:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

HAHAHAHA! That's hilarious... I think remember that one.


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

:shock:

I must have been pretty DR'ed 

Sorry...


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2005)

Inflammed said:


> :shock:
> 
> I must have been pretty DR'ed
> 
> Sorry...


Drunk 'n' Retarded?

:lol: :lol:


----------

